# Secondary Spool attachment methods



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

quick_2 said:


> Ontario
> 
> Ive searched high and low in the specs/esa documents
> 
> ...


When you say 'wire rack' , do you mean a clevis ?

If so, then the only issue would be pole loading, which Hydro will request engineered guy wires 

Apart from that, no issues I know of with having 2 cables in 1 clevis.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

quick_2 said:


> Ontario
> 
> Ive searched high and low in the specs/esa documents
> 
> ...


A clevis will do it but please make sure you have guywire to support the sideload and how long the span it will be ? if pretty long it will be a automatique hook up with guywire. 

Check with your Hydro specs it should be pretty clear on that.


----------

